# SMG vs Steptronic - please compare



## ivan308 (Jul 23, 2003)

I am begining my search for my replacement vehicle as the lease on my 2001 Boxster S is going to expire in about 6 months.
A 2004 330CI with steptronic is high on my list of choices. Septronic/automatic is a must as traffic here in Miami sucks.

Browsing these boards I am pleased to hear that come Sept SMG will be an option on the 330CI. 

To those of you that have driven SMG (SSG) or even SMGII I would like your opinions comparing SMG to Steptronic. Most of the comments on this board compare the SMG to a regular 6/5 speed. I would like to hear comparisions vs the Steptronic or other automatics.

Also if anyone has any links to additional info I would appreciate it and one final request if anyone has any pics on what the shifter/paddles would look like in a 330Ci I would appreciate that as well. I have seen pics of the install in a M3 and a Z4.


----------



## gumbohead (Mar 18, 2003)

I was looking for the same info as you because my wife drives auto only and I prefer manual. SMG seemed the perfect solution. Having driven the smg in the z4 which is the same as what will be on the 3 series, here is my take on the subject. The auto mode IMO is all but undriveable.There is a lag between when you depress the accelerator and actual forward motion that I found annoying. The delay between gears once under way is also too long (even in sport mode). I loved the SMG function however. Letting off the gas slightly as you hit the paddle to shift yields a smooth quick shift. My wife hated the auto as well and try as I may refuses to even deal with the paddles. It's easy and fun. Were it my car I would get SMG in a heartbeat, now I'll have to wait for a CPO M3 (can't afford a new one) and the wife will get her 330 with step. Good luck.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I dunno what there is to compare. Step 0-60 time: 7+ s. SMG 0-60 time: 6.2s.

Enough said.


----------



## dholaday (Jul 23, 2003)

My wife will NOT drive a stick. We have a 330Xi with Steptronic and a M3 CiC with SMG II. She likes them both - tends to stay in automatic on the 330, but prefers the paddles and SMG on the M3 - even in nasty Washington DC area rush hour traffic.

This M3 is the fist time I've been without a stick in my driving career [I won't say how long that is], but SMG works well once I got used to it - I fooled around with the 'auto' mode, and found that it seems to be very sensitive to throttle position and program choice. Sometimes it's ok, sometimes not.

Took us a few hours of driving time to get used to SMG - but it's much fun, and both my wife and i prefer it to Step.

duncan


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

*SMG vs Steptronic*

I have a 2002 M3 with SMG and a girlfriend who has a 330ci convert with step.....SMG is really a manual transmission with an electronically controlled clutch...it drives like a manual...the auto function I agree is useless...If you are seeking an auto, go with the Step....If you want a manual in which you don't have to clutch, go with SMG...Also, SMG shifts are faster than one can shift with a traditional clutch box....SMG is not another form of an automatic...I find that SMG in traffic is not much fun....Hope this helps...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Are the non-M SMG models even available to drive? I know E46s don't have em yet but Z4s might?


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The HACK said:


> I dunno what there is to compare. Step 0-60 time: 7+ s. SMG 0-60 time: 6.2s.
> 
> Enough said.


I'm afraid that's not entirely accurate. Most magazines report around 6.5 seconds 0-60 for the auto.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> I'm afraid that's not entirely accurate. Most magazines report around 6.5 seconds 0-60 for the auto.


Quoting BMW offical time. Magazines also have tested the manual 330 (which the SMG is) at 5.9 before too. The GAP in performance is about the same.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Are the non-M SMG models even available to drive? I know E46s don't have em yet but Z4s might?


gumbohead said he drove a Z4 smg


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I dunno what there is to compare. Step 0-60 time: 7+ s. SMG 0-60 time: 6.2s.
> 
> Enough said.


I disagree, if someone wants a smooth shifting automatic then steptronic is the way to go. Quite a few people buy BMW for non performance reasons


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Are the non-M SMG models even available to drive? I know E46s don't have em yet but Z4s might?


If you can find one on a dealer lot, I don't see why not. Mr. Sparkle got his Z4 with SMG didn't he?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I dunno what there is to compare. Step 0-60 time: 7+ s. SMG 0-60 time: 6.2s.
> 
> Enough said.


Does the non-M SMG have LC? 

I had forgotten how cool LC was until my roommate, who was really curious about the feature in my car after watching the last F1 race, asked for a demo. :loco:

So I did LC with a few semi sideways upshifts thrown in (engine was warm but tires were still cold). :bigpimp:

He was speechless, figuratively and literally. :bustingup

But yeah, SMG is not auto, it does not:

1. creep in traffic.
2. shift smoothly in auto mode.
3. hold the car at incline. There is a hill assist, but if you let go of the brakes without activating hill assit, the car WILL roll back.

In short, the auto has non of the advantages of a slushie equipped car. The only difference is that it shifts automatically for you. :tsk: I still think BMW should rem out all the codes for the auto modes and spend the R&D $$ on off throttle blip issues. :soapbox:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## ivan308 (Jul 23, 2003)

*question clarification*

I am not looking or trying to get the best 0-60 or 1/4mile. If I wanted that I would keep my Boxster S.

I am trying to get an idea how the SMG handles heavy stop and go traffic. Can I just stick it in auto and creep along with the other traffic or does one still have to work like with a stick.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

ivan308 said:


> I am not looking or trying to get the best 0-60 or 1/4mile. If I wanted that I would keep my Boxster S.
> 
> I am trying to get an idea how the SMG handles heavy stop and go traffic. Can I just stick it in auto and creep along with the other traffic or does one still have to work like with a stick.


You can stick it in auto, but it will not move until you put your foot on the gas. And yes, it shifts for you in auto.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> *the auto is best for everybody else...much as i would like to go back to 6sp/manual trans, i know that the auto is perfectly suited for what i need from my car. perfectly. why switch for something that's only fun on weekends?*


Honestly, since the SMG on the non-M cars is outsourced and not done by the M, I would probably opt for 6 speed. :angel:

I don't believe in traffic as an excuse. I drove my 98 M3 5 speed in LA traffic everyday for 42 months, and never once did I wish that I had a slushie.  And so do all my friends who drive various Audi and bimmer stickshift cars in LA. :thumbup:

In your case, if you can't live without the slushie creep, by all means, get the slushie. I would recommend tranny choice in the following choice: stick, SMG, slushie.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

I would go with Step. If Miami traffic is anywhere near that of LA, then you will be stop and go all the way to work and back. Who needs more stress before you get to the office. Becomes a pain to be continually shifting. Step is best of automatics. Plus, who needs more distractions when you are in a big city with millions of idiots on the road.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

How could you not chose SMG over a step?

:angel:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Maverick said:


> I would go with Step. If Miami traffic is anywhere near that of LA, then you will be stop and go all the way to work and back. Who needs more stress before you get to the office. Becomes a pain to be continually shifting. Step is best of automatics. Plus, who needs more distractions when you are in a big city with millions of idiots on the road.


 If you consider shifting (whether with SMG or a traditional manual) a "distraction", then, IMO, you really ought not have a license.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

TD said:


> If you consider shifting (whether with SMG or a traditional manual) a "distraction", then, IMO, you really ought not have a license.


To this day, I don't understand the arguement that an automatic is better in traffic. Ah well. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31782


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

TD said:


> If you consider shifting (whether with SMG or a traditional manual) a "distraction", then, IMO, you really ought not have a license.


I'm not talking about driving normally, but when it's crazy. You are in stop and go traffic, trying to talk on the phone, changing the CD and people are merging on you. This is everyday life in LA. So many stupid accidents happen in traffic. Just one less thing to think about. Not necessarily a good thing, just a fact of life.

Personally couldn't think of anything better that shifting through the gears on a nice open stretch of road. SMG is a comprimise that may not live up to either manual or auto in what its trying to accomplish.


----------

